# Light offshore rod



## closingtime (Aug 5, 2006)

This is a light offshore rod that I am keeping for myself. Didn't get too crazy with anything other then the golf ball wrap on the split grip since it will probably get banged around plenty. It is an OTI blank with Fuji K guides and an Alps triangle reel seat and gimbal. I am pairing it with a Shimano Saragosa 8000 that I got new from ebay. I am bound and determined to catch a tarpon this summer with this rod to cross it off my fishing bucket list. Maybe we can catch the TIFT winner this summer with it-eh Kyle? Sorry for the bad lighting-it was getting dark when I took the pics yesterday.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## xxxxxQTRODS (Nov 17, 2009)

*only certain people get rating on this site*

this rod is really nice, keep building them......bennie


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Looks great, Travis! Best of luck hunting down the the sabalos with it, that rod oughta do it! Kyle could probably put you on to some small ones. :rotfl: Just kiddin'


----------



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

Goags said:


> Looks great, Travis! Best of luck hunting down the the sabalos with it, that rod oughta do it! Kyle could probably put you on to some small ones. :rotfl: Just kiddin'


Haha!!! LIKE!!!


----------



## hbat065 (Dec 18, 2004)

Nice wrap!!

What are you using for the under wrap to get the golf ball affect? If you don't mind sharing. I have been trying to figure that out since you posted the other wrap.

Any way nice build. Hope you get your tarpon!!!


Joe


----------



## closingtime (Aug 5, 2006)

I use self adhesive drywall tape from Lowe's. Not really a new technique-just a little twist on the dragon scale wrap that JT and others have come up with and modified. It is really easy. Wrap the tape on and wrap with a metallic thread and you are done.


----------



## hbat065 (Dec 18, 2004)

Thanks
 I looked at our local lumber yard and all they had was the square tape like the dragon scale was made with. I guess I will have to go to the big city and find a Lowes.
Joe


----------



## mad marlin (Jan 17, 2008)

that's really nice ! Awesome work


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

Nice clean job. Hope you catch a big one!! FISH ON!!


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

Great build, thanks for sharing.


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

Nice and clean! Great build...


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

I like it.


----------

